# Hello! Newbie here!



## AmyAngel (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi! I've been lurking a little and finally decided to join and introduce myself. I'm Amy, age 34, and while I've loved makeup for a long time (as the huge amount I own will attest) I've just recently gotten into Mac and some of the higher-end stuff for more than just foundation. All I've tried from Mac so far is foundation, fluidline and lipglass, but I love all of those and plan to move on to shadows as soon as I can afford to! I also like Urban Decay and I have the Kat Von D Beethoven palette from Sephora. Other than that it's PILES of Mary Kay and lots of drug store brands. I really need to prune my collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Despite having tons of makeup, I've actually gone a long time not wearing it hardly ever.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really enjoy the artistry of makeup and have decided if I'm going to spend as much as I have I really ought to wear it! This decision has been helped by the fact that I put on super-quick makeup today and got a compliment from a co-worker as soon as I stepped in her office!

I look forward to exploring here more, and learning from the all the great contributors. This looks like a great (and educational) place!


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jul 17, 2008)

Amy!! Your intro fits me to a tee!!!! But I haven't tried or purchased any MAC products yet but I already feel like an addict! I became addicted thru Youtube, here, and a few beauty blogs.


----------



## honeyjr (Jul 17, 2008)

We are so alike about makeup you and I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jul 18, 2008)

hmm, sounds familiar...do I know you from bpal.org?


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DixieHellcat* 

 
_hmm, sounds familiar...do I know you from bpal.org? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, that's me! Between the new BPAL update and upcoming CD's, Halloween, a renewed obsession with makeup, a convention and a vacation coming up, my wallet is screaming for mercy! I actually found the link to here in the Retail Therapy section of BPAL.org.

I've seen a couple other familiar usernames around here, too... it's fun to find people you know from other places!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## trammie (Jul 18, 2008)

Ohh Welcome! Yess you should put the makeup to use, its soo much fun! =)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 19, 2008)

A warm welcome to Specktra!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks so much, all!


----------



## msmack (Jul 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra, Amy!!


----------

